# Tabby Point Siamese & Progressive



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Anyone at this Show, Sept 27th, Herts?


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Oh well, just me then


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

im sure you wont be alone,lol,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Be funny if I was, my cats would win everything LOL


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*nope Im not going but good luck *


----------

